# Jbox in crawling space 2017 nec



## torresraulg (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello guys....officially my first question here. I just got into an argument with a general contractor. He said the 2017 NEC says jboxes cannot go in a crawl space. Anyone know if this is true? Can anyone reference the yes or no answer....
Thanks any help appreciated.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Never herd of such a thing, but I'm not the most up to date code person.
First thought is what would you mount the crawl space light to.
Or if it had HVAC equipment, pumps, or whatever else.

Hardest thing to find in the NEC is something not there.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

A search of the NEC 2017 app reveals only three mentions of the word crawl. 

110.26(A)(4)(a) Where equipment is installed above a lay-in ceiling, there shall be an opening not smaller than 559 mm × 559 mm (22 in. × 22 in.), or in a crawl space, there shall be an accessible opening not smaller than 559 mm × 762 mm (22 in. × 30 in.).

210.8(A) Dwelling Units
All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in 210.8(A)(1) through (10) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.
210.8(A)(4)
Crawl spaces — at or below grade level

And

334.15(C) In Unfinished Basements and Crawl Spaces.
Where cable is run at angles with joists in unfinished basements and crawl spaces, it shall be permissible to secure cables not smaller than two 6 AWG or three 8 AWG conductors directly to the lower edges of the joists. Smaller cables shall be run either through bored holes in joists or on running boards. Nonmetallic-sheathed cable installed on the wall of an unfinished basement shall be permitted to be installed in a listed conduit or tubing or shall be protected in accordance with 300.4. Conduit or tubing shall be provided with a suitable insulating bushing or adapter at the point the cable enters the raceway. The sheath of the nonmetallic-sheathed cable shall extend through the conduit or tubing and into the outlet or device box not less than 6 mm (1∕ 4 in.). The cable shall be secured within 300 mm (12 in.) of the point where the cable enters the conduit or tubing. Metal conduit, tubing, and metal outlet boxes shall be connected to an equipment grounding conductor complying with the provisions of 250.86 and 250.148.

So no. No problem with a j box in a crawl space.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Go back to the GC with your 2017 code 
book and ask him to point it out. Don't go
without your code book...can't recall how many
times I've had the line "_well I don't have my 
code book with me ..uhhh rightnow , but uhhhhhh_"


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The grounded conductor is incorrect. The only thing new about crawl spaces is that the crawl space light needs gfci protection.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The grounded conductor is incorrect.


As usual - the grounded conductor is always popping off like it's smarter than the other conductors.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not following. where does the code reference given talk about
grounded conductor?

I see where it says the metal boxes etc need to be attached to a 
grounding conductor? (I don't see anything wrong with that)


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

lighterup said:


> I'm not following. where does the code reference given talk about
> grounded conductor?
> 
> I see where it says the metal boxes etc need to be attached to a
> grounding conductor? (I don't see anything wrong with that)


I figured Dennis's device is messing with him, somehow "GC" meaning general contractor got expanded to "grounded conductor"


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

splatz said:


> I figured Dennis's device is messing with him, somehow "GC" meaning general contractor got expanded to "grounded conductor"


Oh...now it makes sense


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

splatz said:


> I figured Dennis's device is messing with him, somehow "GC" meaning general contractor got expanded to "grounded conductor"


That is exactly what happened. I didn't read it. I use auto hotkeys and I can type 2 letters and an entire sentence can be written. I wrote grounded conductor thinking of a general contractor. (egc) would be equipment grounding conductor, etc


----------



## Travvy (Sep 17, 2017)

tjb said:


> A search of the NEC 2017 app reveals only three mentions of the word crawl.
> 
> 110.26(A)(4)(a) Where equipment is installed above a lay-in ceiling, there shall be an opening not smaller than 559 mm × 559 mm (22 in. × 22 in.), or in a crawl space, there shall be an accessible opening not smaller than 559 mm × 762 mm (22 in. × 30 in.).
> 
> ...


What is this app you speak of? I saw there are a few in the app store. One is like $95, the other is $2. Which do you use (hoping it’s the $2 one).


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Art. 314.29 says you can, so long as the box can be rendered accessible without removing the building finish........



> *314.29 Boxes, Conduit Bodies, and Handhole Enclosures to Be Accessible.*
> Boxes, conduit bodies, and handhole enclosures shall be installed so that the wiring contained in them can be rendered accessible without removing any part of the building or, in underground circuits, without excavating sidewalks, paving, earth, or other substance that is to be used to establish the finished grade.
> _Exception:  Listed boxes and handhole enclosures shall be permitted where covered by gravel, light aggregate, or noncohesive granulated soil if their location is effectively identified and accessible for excavation._


Also, from Art. 100:



> *Accessible (as applied to wiring methods).*
> Capable of being removed or exposed without damaging the building structure or finish or not permanently closed in by the structure or finish of the building.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

NFPA 70: NEC 2017 Edition by NFPA

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nfpa-70-nec-2017-edition/id1176208502?mt=8

Costs the same as a physical code book (highway robbery). But man is it nice to be able to search for keywords. Saves tons of time and makes me more likely to double check things on the spot than stomping back to the gangbox and leafing through the book for half an hour. 

Now I’m sure someone will post a link to a searchable nec on the web for free or some rot. Even though it’s copyrighted. With the app, you don’t need cell service. 

Castigate me now, ye hordes of web trolls! I shall stand by my purchase and laugh you to scorn, and your children to scorn, and your children’s children, even unto the third and fourth generation of them that mock me! It’s my money!


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

whats the difference in putting a j-box in an attic verses a crawl space ? BOTH are legal


----------

